# Sami is sick and I need your help!!!



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

This will be long, but I need some help and am praying someone can advise me what to do. As you all know . . we have been in Ohio about 6 weeks now, the first 32 days in a long stay hotel and all was well with my poos. Since setteling into our home, they have had a bout of diarrhea and vomiting which lasted 2 days and passed. On Sunday afternoon I noticed Sami was swallowing a lot and Slobbering a LOT. He was dripping slobber onto his legs and his chin was soaked. I let him out and he had very watery projectile diarrhea. I had fed them both some smoked salmon and thought this upset his tummy. I called the Emergency Vet and she said make sure he was drinking water and watch him. NOT much help there. On Monday morning he seemed fine, no slobbering ... playing normal. Last night he began slobbering again . . coughing a bit and the diarrhea was back also. During the night he had diarrhea twice in the house and vomited twice also. I took him into the Vet at 10am and he said his bottom check with poop under the microscope was negative for blood or white blood cells. He looked briefly into his throat and said he didnt see anything, his temp. was normal. He gave him an injection for nausea and vomiting, Metronitrozole tabs every 12 hrs and 75cc of fluid under his skin and said do not feed him all day, not even water. He is lethargic, but not totally down, he will get up and go out to pee, then lays back down again, still occasionally will cough and gag a little. At this point I am wondering if something is stuck further down his throat the Vet could not see? I looked with a flashlight and could not see anything. The kicker is Carley also vomited last night!!! She seems fine and so far her poop is normal. I made them both skip breakfast, now lunch. I made mention of Carley vomiting also to the Vet, but did not have her with me. He said to let her skip 2 meals, feed her small amount tonight. She is not slobbering like he is. So now I'm totally confused?? Could the salmon have made them both sick? Even 2 days later?? Possibly Sami was sick from that more than her . . . but the slobbering??? Why is he doing that? The Vet had no answers for me with that question, just basically treating the symptoms. They are both now laying around . . Carley does not seem to notice she has not eaten . . and she is a hearty eater??? I don't know what to do or think at this point. I have racked my brain for answers . . their dry kibble was in storage for 32 days and I wondered if it was overheated and possibly not good any more?? I have thrown the bag away, but bought 50lb as I have to order it (Fromm) and they have always been fine with it . . . until now maybe? Does kibble go sour?? Other than the bits of salmon, nothing else has changed in their diet. I asked the Vet about the kibble and he said he wasent sure, maybe just dump the remainder and start them on something different since they are fasting now and all will be out of their system by tomorrow. Lord . . I'm stumped and hope somebody cane give me advise??


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, Nanci! I'm no help, but wanted to give you support through this. Hope Sami and Carley are back to normal soon. I'm sure someone will be on with useful advice.:hug:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you Suze . . I'm watching closely for help . . kendel is good with things like this but I havent seen her on in a long time . . I see Donna is on and hoped she would reply as well . . need advise!! thanks again


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Is it possible you have any poisonous plants in your garden in your new home? Things like Ivy and many others can cause sickness and diarrhoea and drooling. Google a poisonous plant list (I would but it's difficult to copy and paste links from my phone)


----------



## Jill L (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Nanci, what a nightmare! Dogs slobber excessively when they feel nauseous. It can also be a sign that they've eaten something poisonous - is there any chance Sami could have picked something up in the garden? But, if Carley is sick too my guess would be the salmon could be the cause. Not much in the way of advice except look out for signs of dehydration - skin loses it's elasticity when you scruff them and gums are dry (surprised the vet suggested no water!). If they do show signs get back on to the vet sharpish. Hope they're both better soon.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

As owners we worry and I know the vets don't know our dogs but if the vets not overly worried then I don't think I would be ....come on Nanci use those nursing and mommy skills ....no temp, no blood, no white blood cells so very positive news and I think I'd eliminate an obstruction if Carley seems off too. 
When you start feeding I'd do small meals every two to three hours so as not to overload maybe chicken and rice or scrambled egg but several very small portions possibly probiotic yogurt.
He's passing urine and not too lethargic which is good but you know your doggies just observe and annoy that vet if you think they deteriorate . 
I'm sure they'll feel brighter tomorrow fingers crossed xxxxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Slippery elm is ment to be good for clearing up diarrhoea you should be able to find it in your local health food shop, I think it comes in a couple of different forms, in a powder, a captual and a packet that can be made into a kinda porridge. 

I think a lot of raw feeders use it. 


The slobbering I'm not sure of, if you vet has checked his mouth then I'd say their isn't anything there, however if he is feeling sick but not eating then he has nothing to throw up so it's maybe just his body's way of reacting to the inability to being sick. 

I would maybe keep him of food again to night and then try him with something tomorrow, aether the slippery elm or some bland boiled fish and rice. Very small meal. You can pick up the wee thermometers anywhere and keep an eye on his temp and keep a heck on his gum colour, if he still isn't right tomorrow or the day after it way be an idea to ask the vet for some antibiotics. 


My delta was on a drip for a day a back in march because she had a tummy bug that I couldn't shift, she had no appetite purge tile vomit (no retching she just vomited then backed off scared like is he hadn't expected it) she went 4-5 days with not food staying down when I did get her to take something. 

But after the antibiotics she perked up. But in our case it was only delta that was ill the other 3 were not ill in anyway.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Nanci, so sorry poor Sami is sick, did you say you told your vet they ate smoked salmon - I'm sure you did and the checks the vet did were for this but I have just been googling and it appears dogs can get very sick from smoked salmon although rare, google salmon poisoning in dogs - I'm sorry as it will frighten you but I think its very important you ask your vet about this - good luck and i'm sorry as I know this info will worry you but thought I would point it out as it says it must be treated.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

just to add that most of the sites talk about eating raw fish but I did see one or two that mentioned smoked salmon as it is still technically raw.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Nanci just saw this now so sorry to hear that Sami is sick. I cant really offer any advice but just wanted to let you know that I am thinking of you! It could be the salmon if they are both not feeling well. Is he in any pain...I hope he will get better soon. I know what it feels like to not know what is wrong with your poo. Is there any other vets in the area that you can go to for a second opinion.

Did they do any x-rays to see if there was anything blocking him sending you all hugs!:hug:


Found this online about vomiting and diarrhea

Diarrhea or vomiting that is persistent - Repeated or continuous vomiting or diarrhea, with or without blood, could be a sign of poisoning, an intestinal obstruction, or acute gastrointestinal infection. Dehydration is a major concern, especially in small dogs. Contact your veterinarian if you observe blood in the stool, if the vomiting or diarrhea persists beyond six to twelve hours or if your pet becomes less responsive or weak. Abdominal distension and repeated, unproductive attempts at vomiting are often an early indication of Gastric Dilatation and Volvulus. If you notice your dog repeatedly trying to vomit, DO NOT WAIT - get to the veterinarian immediately.

Contact your veterinarian before administering human medications. Do not force your pet to drink or eat. You may inadvertently give something that worsens your pet's condition.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor Sami and poor you. My first thing was something in the yard they are not use to. We have a lot if mushrooms around right now. 
I really hope it works out soon. We often have to give Jake half a pepcid. He has a very delicate tummy. 



Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Nanci, I hope your dogs are both 100% soon.
It must be difficult for you building up confidence in a new vet and being unfamiliar with weird Ohio vegetation that might be poisonous.
Hopefully you'll see improvement in them soon.
I'll be praying.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree with Karen! Nanci I hope there's been some improvement!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Thinking of you and Sami, hope for a full speedy recovery soon.
If it persists and our not happy with the vet - I wonder if its worth tying a different one for a second opinion? X


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you all so much! I will check the vegitation in the yard right away . . did look up salmon poisning and did tell the Vet about that, I think thats why he put him on Metronidazole . . those articles scared me to death! He does not seem to be in pain at all . . Vet palpated his tummy deeply and he did not object. They have both been sleeping most of the day so far . . his drooling has lightened up quite a bit . . that may be because of the injection. I did give him some sips of water as I could not justify no food AND no water . . but he gave him fluid below the skin he said would sustain him thru today as far as fluids go. His gums are pink and just a tad sticky so he is dry, but not dehydrated. No further vomiting or diarrhea since early morning, but the worst episodes have happened after 6pm, so praying lots. I decited on my own not to feed any more of the dry kibble they have always had and heres why . . . they eat Fromm and have done well on it for months, but I have to order it and its expensive for shipping so I bought a 50lb bag. I took enough with me for the move and the time we were in the Hotel . . the rest went to storage. I'm fearing the storage facility was boiling hot during 32 days of storage and may possibly of bred some bacteria within the enclosed bag?? Like I said I'm racking my brain to eliminate every negative I can think of! Since they have been starved for 24 hrs . . if that was a contribuiting factor . . now is the time to eliminate it in my mind. We already stopped giving them tap water as it is filtered thru a salt system here and that made them sick the first time . . but the bottled water ive given them has "Minerals" in it . . . so im changing to pure spring water on that too. I've got to get to the bottom of this as its breaking my heart to see him so very miserable and nauseated. I thank you all again as you and my Freddy are the only ones that understand the deep love and concern we have for our babies and when I cant wrap my head around an answer it drives me crazy!! Karen . . I'm really trying to tap my nursing skills . . its definately GI as his bowel sounds are very hyperactive . . I used my stethoscope . . but I can hear his tummy rumbling without it!! It could be a combination of something in the garden, the smoked salmon, the weather change, new house etc etc. I'm definately eliminating each thing I think of . . Kendal . . there is ivy growing on the ground around the trees that they play in . . its got roundish small leaves on it . . pine trees and lots of bushes not in bloom at the moment, the previous owners had a cockapoo and they mentioned he has allergies . . but nothing about the vegetation? I will try to look up that running vine. We dont have any potted plants inside at all, but they did dump potted plant soil under a tree they walk through . . thats a thought also ...dont know how to remedy that as it is spread out over a large area . . will think about that too. Many thanks again . . if you think of any thing else, please post it.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hopefully you're right with the food, I'm sure they'll pick up, hopefully some improvement tomorrow..... Hope nothing occurs after 6 xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well it sounds as if you are checking and doing everything possible, hopefully the fasting will clear his system out, hugs to you all.xx


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

This must be so distressing for you! It's a good sign that their gums are pink-apparently they should pink up within 2seconds of applying gentle pressure on the gums-this shows adequate hydration. I hope all settles down quickly for you. I think the metronidazole can have side effects of making them feel grotty but definitely stick with it in case they do have a nasty bug. Our thoughts are with you x

https://www.facebook.com/SeymourTheRedCockapoo


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wish I could help, but everybody has covered everything I could think of.  Hopefully it is a tiny bit of solace as you sit and wait for them to recover to know that many people on both sides of the Atlantic are sending their very best and warmest wishes your way for a speedy and complete recovery. I think we can all imagine a bit how horrible it must be to see them sick and feel helpless. Hopefully things will look brighter very soon!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes it is comforting to know Sami and Carley are being thought of and prayed for!!! Kendal may have hit an important point!!! I looked up all plants and the one on English and vineing Ivy leaves causes HYPERSALIVATION . . DIARRHEA . . AND VOMITING!!! OMG . . thank you soooo much . . . we have an area in the back garden under some trees that is covered in vineing ivy and they love to roll in it!! It may take an entire day but that junk is comming up!!!! Until then I will keep them in their harness or take them to the back area of the yard. This may not be the only problem, but with fasting for a day with meds, changing their food due to long time in storage . . and keeping them away from the ivy . . . this may help . . thank you so much Kendal and everybody for all the ideas to work on . . . I knew I could depend on my friends here to help!!!! Sami has perked up some and not salivating, no vomiting with the fasting and no diarrhea (nothing to poop out right now) fingers crossed for a turn around.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh hopefully Sami has turned a corner then nancy, please keep us updated on how he's doing, bless him, and were sending lots of poo hugs over the water to you all xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Am crossing ALL ivies off my possible plant list for the garden in the house I am renovating! Thank you!  

Keep us posted as to their progress please!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope Sami continues to pick up and that the ivy is the root of the problem and getting rid of it means they both don't suffer again.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I hope getting rid of the ivy resolves the problem. It was fresh in my mind because Gandhi eats everything so we've recently had to do a check on all our garden plants even behind where he can reach because the wind blows the leaves onto where he can get and one of the things I've been checking is ivy.

Hope your poos are well soon


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Thank you all loads again for all the posts as they really helped the wheels to turn in my head that was to cluttered with worry for Sami and Carley and would not function! We had a very peaceful night, no vomiting, diarrhea OR DROOLING!! We put their harnesses on last night and kept them totally away from the ivy area. My Freddy got up early this morning for a trip to a Home products store (Lowes) and brought me back 3 shovels, a wheelbarrow and gloves to dig the ivy up with. He is working long hours and I'm retired now so I will be able to dig it out myself in increments today and tomorrow. I called the Vet and told him about the tip I had gotten on the Vineing plants and he said he has never encountered that before but would certainly be on the lookout for those symptoms in any cases in the future and thanked me for the info. SEE . . . my poo family outsmarted the VET!!!! PLEASE . . don't plant ivy in your gardens that your poos have access to . . it obviously does not affect all dogs as Carley had a light reaction to it, but Samis was quite severe! Not worth taking the chance!! So I'm off now to dig!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Happy digging....don't be teaching those dogs new tricks  go steady on your back xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

lol . . . thank you Karen!! I have a stretchy brace I will use for sure!! Not the back I had at 25 for sure!!!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Hi Nanci, so glad Sami (and Carly) are on the mend, and that you are removing that awful ivy. Before we got our boys we bought and read LOTS of books etc and one had a list of things that were toxic to dogs, and ivy was on that list! Sorry I didn't see your post before, but glad you are getting rid of it for sure.  We had never had dogs before our boys, and that list was really helpful to us; when I get back home I will try and find it, then pop it on here for everyone. I'm sure 99% of you will know the things to be aware of, but if there's just 1 thing that can help any 1 person it'll be worth sharing it. 

Hope your back is ok, take it easy.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

The list on the ASPCA site is probably the best one for you because English and American plant names can be different for the same plant.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

So glad he's on the mend - maybe he ingested more than carley? 
At least you can settle yourself a bit more now too x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Very pleased they are getting better now, just go easy with the gardening.xx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

thank you all again . . I have searched quite a bit on harmful plants and flowers . . wish I had thought of that before!! Sami and Carley are doing well for now . . no more excessive slobbering, vomiting or diarrhea . . in fact Sami has not gone poop in 2 days . . he was very empty with the fasting. I spent 10 hrs in the garden yesterday . . the task turned into a LOT more that I expected (I have a 25 yr old brain in a 60 yr old skull!!!) drats . . now you know my age!! I am very physically fit, but after 3 hrs I was almost defeated!! The Ivy was to dense and deep and entwined to dig it out . . tried 3 different shovels! The hoe was catching on tree roots . . the pine tree branches were scratching my arms, race and tearing at my hair!!!! Soooo . . I finally got out the weed whacker and just cut the ivy as low as I could get it. My neice used to own a landscaping company and she warned me this would be next to impossible. . but I'm stubborn when it comes to my poos safety and health! So I muddled thru it and cut it all loose until it was to dark to see anymore. I got up and started raking the leaves as best I could this morning and threw away. My neice said to spray area with white vinegar, so I did that and my hands feel like all my fingers are fractured!!! (Old age again) I need to get some more vinegar to cover a bit better today. Then she said we will cover with newspaper(??) and pick up a couple of loads of mulch (finely chopped trees and leaves and straw) that is free at a local outdoor store (I love free!!) She says it is heavy enough to hold the paper down which will deteriorate and the dyes in the paper with the vinegar will keep the ivy from growing back. I would have never known that! So we will be off to pick up mulch maybe later today or tomorrow as we have a 90% prediction of rain today. I also cut back all the bushes and flowers I could find and will be looking them up as some are flowering and I am not familiar with the species. I want everything gone that could possibly be toxic!! Thank you all again for your thoughts, prayers and advise!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Just an FYI on the mulch - the landscaper put down mulch for winter grass and I was pulling out pieces of wood chips they were chewing on - also since I did not get the mulch, I had no idea what kind of plants they were using. Maybe double check the wood/plants in the mulch to make sure they are also safe for your two.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wish I lived closer I would love to lend a hand in taming that monster ivy! Vinnegar sounds good. Can you buy it by the vat at a restaurant supply store? My sister (not the farmer) is a horticulturist and landscape architect. I'll ask her if she has any more tips for you.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Good tip on the mulch . . I will look into that!!! Thanks . . all tips very welcome . . this is a new area and I am trying hard to make it safe for my poos!!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your poorly poos. Seems like they are on the mend now tho and you have discovered the source of the problem. Thank God. Good luck with getting out the Ivy and I hope all goes well from now on. Lots of hugs.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

I decited not to take a chance on not knowing what would be included in the free mulch and bought large bags of pine wood chips as we had these from the same company in 
Georgia and they did fine with these. Its worth the cost to know they will be ok with this mulch . . they are both doing well and seems totally back to normal!! Thank you Lord!! i also changed their food to Natural Choice . . think its equal to the Natural Instinct you have there? Its all natural and they love the lamb and brown rice . . no corn products etc. It comes in dry and wet . . they are doing well on the dry food and finally are actually CHEWING their food.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm so glad that your lovely poos are feeling better. This post has been a really useful learning point for us. Thank you but I'm sorry you had to go through this! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Phew. So glad your gorgeous two are feeling better. Hope you are not suffering too much from your gardening exploits.


----------

